

Tweets on a plane - jasoncartwright
https://plus.google.com/116187196561503229377/posts/aroj1KWDdRi

======
boubountu
That's assuming the traffic is only 140 characters per tweet. What about
html/TCPIP overhead, images, clicking links. I guess you need a LightTwitter
application.

